# stream processors



## Ripcord (May 24, 2007)

are there any plans to allow the changing of the stream processor clocks for nvidia cards ?  it sure would be usefull i know that the nibitor bios modding program can do this so it it cant be too difficult to implement. it would be nice to test the overclock before flashing a modified bios


----------



## Ripper3 (May 24, 2007)

I thought you would be able to adjust it seperately, but it seems like that's not the case, but:
http://forumz.tomshardware.com/hardware/stream-processor-oc-ftopict236897.html
I seems that upping the core clock speed already ups the shader processor's speeds.
They recommend using Rivatuner to check shader speeds.


----------



## Ripcord (May 24, 2007)

well I'm not sure about the 8800 cards but i think its possible on the 8600 cards as some cards have different stream processor speeds  from the reference without changing the core speeds maybe its some kind of multiplier value? it would be nice to see the stream processor clock even if it could not be changed


----------

